# Multitouch Issues



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anybody have multitouch issues? Check out this screenshot. When I have one thumb on the circle, there's an area at the arrow tip that becomes dead. But with single touch it's fine.









UPDATE: Please see this Google Code bug and star it (requires you be logged in). This will help this get Google's devs' attention so we can get a fix for it.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

just tried this out i dont seem to have this problem


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

whezzel said:


> just tried this out i dont seem to have this problem


Good to know. Sounds like I'll be swinging by a corp store to exchange my phone for a good one in the morning...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I've learned more. I can reliably produce the bug and make the bug go away.

To start off without the bug, unlock your device and use a multitouch testing app and it's good (pick pretty much anything that works and it shows it working just fine).

To break it, run Heavy Gunner 3D by Com2uS (was one of the 10c apps) and use the two control areas for your two guns. Notice that the left one reliably works but the right one often doesn't work.

Once you've done the previous thing, exit the app and go back to your multitouch testing app and you can continue to to reproduce the problem by using the same two areas of your screen that I mentioned in the game.

To make the bug go away, lock and unlock your device.

Doing the above things creates the expected behavior 100% of the time for me. Just did it 5 times while writing this up and did it several times prior to figure this out.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have reported this bug:
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23044

So no need for me to take this back as I suspect this is a software bug that every single one of us has.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

For shits and giggles since I had the game already and haven't played it I tried it and I can confirm same thing happens. game seems cool tho lol


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> For shits and giggles since I had the game already and haven't played it I tried it and I can confirm same thing happens. game seems cool tho lol


I appreciate it. I bet you EVERY device has this bug. Fortunately, it clearly seems to be a software issue. Hopefully we'll get it fixed soon. In the mean time, I'll just have to be picky about what games I play...


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

cool. nice to no its just a software issue and not a hardware issue


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

ive noticed the bug also when playing gun bros. thought was my phone and its good to know its just a software issue. hope its fixed soon


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

So, I noticed this problem when playing Pew-Pew 2. If you try to move and shoot to the bottom or right directions at the same time, the little vehicle stops shooting.

Fearing the worst, I rushed to download: https://market.andro...uchTester&hl=en

Sure enough, if I hold my phone in portrait and put two thumbs on the bottom of the screen, they're recognized just fine when I move them around. If I hold it in landscape orientation and put two thumbs on the bottom of the screen... The right hand one will flicker and very often completely disappear even with my finger pressed firmly down on it.

Is this a problem with other peoples' Nexus. At this point, I'd honestly like to hear that it's a defect in my unit. If this is generic multitouch issue with the Nexus line, I'm going to be annoyed.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> So, I noticed this problem when playing Pew-Pew 2. If you try to move and shoot to the bottom or right directions at the same time, the little vehicle stops shooting.
> 
> Fearing the worst, I rushed to download: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.the511plus.MultiTouchTester&hl=en
> 
> ...


There was another guy reporting the same thing after playing heavy gunner and he can reproduce it every time. I'm really hoping it's a software issue as well.


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> There was another guy reporting the same thing after playing heavy gunner and he can reproduce it every time. I'm really hoping it's a software issue as well.


Were/Are you able to? The app I linked above is really tiny and it won't take more than a second to check.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just tested mine. It has the same problem


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you using the multitouch tester with your fingers in the same position as required by pew pew? If so I don't see any issue doing that on my device, they haven't disappeared or otherwise shown any sign of a problem.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> Were/Are you able to? The app I linked above is really tiny and it won't take more than a second to check.


I don't have mine yet








just read alot and letting you know that it apparently isn't specific to you.


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

UnladenSwallow said:


> Are you using the multitouch tester with your fingers in the same position as required by pew pew? If so I don't see any issue doing that on my device, they haven't disappeared or otherwise shown any sign of a problem.


Yeah, that's what I was doing. Happened repeatedly for 20 minutes when I was at my house, and when I got to VZW, it had stopped and I was unable to reproduce the issue on the demo unit.

That makes me hopeful that it might at least be a software issue. Maybe it's a time/date related bug like the Droid 1 camera.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Can be temporarily fixed by locking and unlocking phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Ugh... I was hoping this was bugs in the games related to the GNex or ICS.... I couldn't get ShadowGun to be playable, I'm sure it's the same issue. Also sometimes Samurai Warrior II was having issues in multi touch too, ugh...

edit: I verified the condition in the tester... this looks like a bug with the gyro+touch... because if you rotate the phone the OTHER way in landscape it works just fine as does portrait. So I think this is a driver/software problem and NOT a hardware problem, which means it should be fixable... I hope.

No wonder games weren't working well ugh.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread about this multi-touch bug:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12221-multitouch-issues/page__pid__299125#entry299125

I reported it to Google, as well.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just wanted to throw my results in here, I couldn't re-produce what you have at all. I played on it for a good minute, portait, landscape, 2 fingers, 10 fingers, never once lagged, flickered, or cut out.

Smooth as butter.

I'm on the ARHD 2.1.0 ROM


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

It seems that turning your screen off and on again, temporarily fixes the issue. Playing a multi touch game, like Samurai Warrior II, ShadowGun, Pew Pew, Gun Bros, etc - THEN testing this in a mutli touch tester like AnTuTu Tester or MutliTouch tester, will show the issue. Turn the screen off/back on, and it goes away, until what time you play another 3d game. Another thread on this here, Mods can you merge these? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12299-multi-axis-nexus-one-esque-issues/


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

Cool. This makes me feel better. Now just a fix for this and then the audio issues and I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I shot a video of this issue, let me know if this is what ya'll are seeing.


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

Exactly what I'm seeing (intermittently).

I don't usually encourage posting on Google Code pages, but that would definitely be worthy of posting, especially since there is very little attention on that Google Code thread.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hopefully this is software related for you guys, I went ahead and rebooted but I still can't replicate what your seeing.

Good luck.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I can make it happen every time if I:
1.) Play Shadow Warrior II holding the phone upright in landscape. After a minute or so of playing you'll find you can't move with the left stick while hitting the buttons. The buttons often don't respond while you're moving. Letting go of the movement "stick" allows the buttons to work normally
2.) If I quit out of the game and load MultiTouch tester or AnTuTu tester, I can see the issues like I showed in the video. Sometimes pressing HARDER on the screen or using a different part of my hand seems to work "better" but all in all, it's bugged
3.) If I turn the screen off and on again, it works fine until I play a game again.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I shot a video of this issue, let me know if this is what ya'll are seeing.





I can make it happen every time if I:
1.) Play Shadow Warrior II holding the phone upright in landscape. After a minute or so of playing you'll find you can't move with the left stick while hitting the buttons. The buttons often don't respond while you're moving. Letting go of the movement "stick" allows the buttons to work normally
2.) If I quit out of the game and load MultiTouch tester or AnTuTu tester, I can see the issues like I showed in the video. Sometimes pressing HARDER on the screen or using a different part of my hand seems to work "better" but all in all, it's bugged
3.) If I turn the screen off and on again, it works fine until I play a game again.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

i downloaded pew pew (free from market) and the bottom right does in fact go dead... lame...


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Found another video showing this, think this one is the GSM version


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I tipped off engadget to this issue and it made the front page! Hopefully this gets the attention of google+samsung quicker and we'll have a software fix ASAP. http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/18/galaxy-nexus-users-reporting-touchscreen-trouble-lower-scores-i/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've merged the two threads on this topic. Seems almost everything was being duplicated between the two threads.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious: Any of you have a Nexus S with ICS on it that can test for this bug?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

So that was the problem! I was playing Age of Zombies and the multitouch wasn't working. I didn't realize that it was because I played Heavy Gunner directly before. I just tried Age of Zombies again, and it was working perfectly. I will have to reply to the developer of AoZ that it wasn't his game that the problem was with.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

This got crossposted from engadget onto Tom's hardware now. I've posted this problem on many twitter feeds, Verizon support, android, android dev's, samsung support, etc. It's on Google Code. No one has replied. Please everyone spam the heck out of the appropriate companies until we get at least an official response acknowledging this issue!


----------



## GHOST010 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oke i made a account just for this thread(reading the headliner on XDA)



Jaxidian said:


> Just curious: Any of you have a Nexus S with ICS on it that can test for this bug?


No dont have the multitouch problem on my Nexus S.
and it probabley wont be on any other HW button devices.

the theory i have is:

None of these games and apps were build for ICS.
With all these apps,you still have the onscreen buttons.
And there is the problem( i think).
[try putting 2 touchpads next to each other in Unity 3D. same result]

I think the game buttons are in conflict with the SW buttons.
But im not 100% sure.But its an easy suggestion that that might be the conflict.
The app itself or android needs to hide the SW button bar,just like in honeycomb.

and that might be the solution to the problem.
It might actually be an API that needs to be implemented in the games/ apps them self?
Or its just android.

Im currently waiting for Rockstar games,to update GTA 3 to support galaxy nexus.
and see if its indeed the API thing(coding of the app) or android self.

( The screenshot in first post is in the settings menu,right? seting menu actually doesnt support multitouch)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

GHOST010 said:


> Oke i made a account just for this thread(reading the headliner on XDA)
> 
> No dont have the multitouch problem on my Nexus S.
> and it probabley wont be on any other HW button devices.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the Nexus S and the softkey theory.

For the screen in the OP, it is in the settings which don't do a lot with multi-touch BUT it is with the "Pointer location" feature enabled (see the checkbox that the arrow is pointing at). If you enable that, you get crosshairs for multiple touches from the "Pointer location" feature in ICS/Dev Options. So via this feature, then yes, the settings do support multitouch.


----------



## GHOST010 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the Nexus S and the softkey theory.
> 
> For the screen in the OP, it is in the settings which don't do a lot with multi-touch BUT it is with the "Pointer location" feature enabled (see the checkbox that the arrow is pointing at). If you enable that, you get crosshairs for multiple touches from the "Pointer location" feature in ICS/Dev Options. So via this feature, then yes, the settings do support multitouch.


ah oke,my bad.
but arent those Apps/setting's just like games? 
just like live-wallpapers are like games?

they are all coded like wise?(im just tinkering)

atleast we know its a software error and not HW.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Even if the games are at fault for breaking the touch driver, they are still exploiting a bug in the touch driver. So the touch driver, not the games, should be fixed. The game developers shouldn't need to make changes to their software to accommodate a flaw in the Gnex. Once this bug is present, it affects ALL apps, even stock ones - until you power off the screen and turn it back on, which re calibrates it.

I have still not gotten ANY acknowledgement, hell even a reply, from Samsung, Verizon, or Google on this issue. I am concerned they are ignoring this. Please contact all of them until we get some sort of response!


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Having this same problem, had it with snesoid, gta 3, and heavy gunner


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Kinda good news. I got tired of not getting anywhere trying to message Verizon/Samsung/Google about this. So I called Samsung Mobile today. Got escalated to their "Executive Customer Relations" department. The guy there watched my video on this issue, went and grabbed a Galaxy Nexus, tried it, and got it to happen. He's escalating this to their Engineer lead thru their internal ticket tracking and also he e-mailed him direct. Got a ticket number on the issue and they're supposed to e-mail or call me as it progresses. I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Kinda good news. I got tired of not getting anywhere trying to message Verizon/Samsung/Google about this. So I called Samsung Mobile today. Got escalated to their "Executive Customer Relations" department. The guy there watched my video on this issue, went and grabbed a Galaxy Nexus, tried it, and got it to happen. He's escalating this to their Engineer lead thru their internal ticket tracking and also he e-mailed him direct. Got a ticket number on the issue and they're supposed to e-mail or call me as it progresses. I'll keep you guys up to date.


Excellent! Might be wise to point them to the Google Code bug listing for it so they can more easily involve Google engineers in this if you speak to them again.


----------



## eljoker (Jun 8, 2011)

any updates? I can't play Mario! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkstoresup (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, I still have this problem as well. Very easy to notice in emulators or any game with controls on the bottom left/right.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all,

Please see this Google Code bug and star it (requires you be logged in). This will help this get Google's devs' attention so we can get a fix for it.


----------



## leojsayta (Sep 5, 2011)

I have this issue. Very noticeable (and annoying) while trying to play dual-stick shooter games and the like.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

For people that want to play games just start up the game. Turn off screen and turn it back on. Problem will be gone until you start a different game. Temporary fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Just tried playing PewPew2 on my GNex, and sure enough, I've got this bug on AOKP M4. Talk about lame.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes I've experienced this bug and as someone else said, turn your screen off and on as a temporary fix. I believe this bug was fixed in 4.0.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Conflict13 (May 17, 2012)

Lime Odyssey
Nexus Conflictis a free online real-time combat MMO being developed by Limbic Entertainment and
published by Gamigo. The game takes place in the past of Black Prophecy Universe where two factions - Genides
and Tyi - inevitably end up competing with each other in the Species Wars.
More gamesLime Odyssey and Legend of Souls


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're rooted flash a custom kernel. I had the same thing then I flashed ANY kernel except stock and couldn't do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

